# Nigerian kid came with small lice infestation....



## PattySh (Jan 16, 2011)

I washed him in peppermint soap and left it on for a bit to smother them, rinsed and dried him well. Loaned out my permethrin shampoo!  Not messing with him too much tonight as he is eating and drinking and QUIET. Will check him over in the morning to see if any left. If so can I use ivomec on such a young goat and what dose? (he's young just 6 weeks) I also have Co-Ral.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes you can use Ivermec, we start them here at 4 weeks.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 17, 2011)

I follow the normal "old" dosage for ivomec and give it subq for lice/mites - 1cc/110lbs which I'm assuming will amount to about .15 ml (give or take) 

It's not going to kill him if you give him a little bit more, though, so if you can estimate using a 3 ml syringe I'm sure he'll be just fine.  Sevin Dust or DE is also used to get lice and mites off if you'd prefer not to use ivomec.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I follow the normal "old" dosage for ivomec and give it subq for lice/mites - 1cc/110lbs which I'm assuming will amount to about .15 ml (give or take)
> 
> It's not going to kill him if you give him a little bit more, though, so if you can estimate using a 3 ml syringe I'm sure he'll be just fine.  Sevin Dust or DE is also used to get lice and mites off if you'd prefer not to use ivomec.


CyLence is also good if you don't want to deworm, but a 6 week old kid should be dewormed (ivermec would be 1 cc per 22 lbs).  My 4 week old Nigerian kids get 1/2 cc til they are over 12 lbs.

I don't think your idea, glenolam, is a good one...if there are any worms in there - you're underdosing and could be creating resistant parasites.  JMO


----------



## glenolam (Jan 17, 2011)

I agree that you should not be using that dose as a _dewormer_ - but the OP was asking about using ivomec as a treatment for lice/mites (or so I read) which is why I gave that dose and giving it subq.

For deworming I use the same doses you gave and give it orally, not subq.

I've had 2 littler goats (20# and 50#) with mites and gave them subq doses of ivomec and it cleared right up.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

I understand what you're saying, but ivermec_ IS_ a dewormer...if you see what I'm saying...?  Sure, it works great on external parasites, but IMO you shouldn't be underdosing it regardless of the intended use.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 17, 2011)

OK - to each his own....I see your direction on treating for everything and using it for it's intended purpose; I was giving my experience with using it as a treatment for lice/mites when I knew my goats didn't necessarilly need to be treated for worms.  If she hasn't treated the kid(s) with their first deworming, then yes, absolutely dose at the higher amount and see if that works on the lice. If it doesn't, she can inject at the smaller amount.

Just remember to dose again in 10 days to complete killing the life cycle off.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

The 1 cc per 22 lb dose works fine on lice and mites, even when given orally.


----------



## elevan (Jan 17, 2011)

helmstead said:
			
		

> The 1 cc per 22 lb dose works fine on lice and mites, even when given orally.




I've treated for lice in this way too it works great.  You do have to retreat in 10 days to make sure that you get the whole cycle of lice.  They are nasty buggers and will come back on you if you don't retreat.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm going to use the Ivermectrin as I don't think his mother was dewormed recently. The man I got him from "inherited" a small herd of 3 pregnant does and the buck from his sister who could no longer care from them. He built them a fantastic little barn and chain link pen and everything was very clean tho. Nice family with foster and adopted kids. He had no idea of when to expect babies from the other two so I told him what to look for, he was grateful to say the least and told me I can come back for more kids anytime! I've always been told that Ivomec burns SQ?, does the med work as well orally on lice? The lice seem not to be moving after his bath BUT I know he's probably got some eggs in there too. Little fellow is eating  hay and grain ok, I was a bit concerned as we took him off his mama but did make sure he was eating hay before I did. Timing is a bit off because we have to be his playmates til end of Feb when our babies arrive but he'll be ok.


----------



## glenolam (Jan 17, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> I've always been told that Ivomec burns SQ?, does the med work as well orally on lice?


I'm not sure about the burning - when I injected it into the two goats they squeemed, but only as much as they normally do for a shot.  I inject at the "armpit" area and rub after I withdraw to help the bump go away and spread the medicine out.

I'm guessing the answer is yes to how well it works with the different dosign methods.  As I mentioned, I've only used it subq at a much lower dose for mites, but helmstead mentioned it works just as well given full dose orally.  If you think he's got a worm issue or he's still very young it wouldn't hurt to give him the oral dose and see what happens.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 17, 2011)

It works fine orally.

I have a clean barn...and darn it if those lice don't come in every winter and crawl onto my goaties.  Dust the bedding down with sevin dust, and treat all the goats with Ivermec, using CyLence in between, and you'll be able to keep it under control.

CyLence is great for flies in the summer, too...!


----------

